# uploading pics



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

trying to upload pictures to my gallery but after trying to it says it can only do a maximum of 1mb my pics are about 5 mb can anybody tell me how to make them smaller? thanks


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

Right click the photo and select edit. Using paint click resize and resize by percentage. On pc of course


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Elite0777 said:


> Right click the photo and select edit. Using paint click resize and resize by percentage. On pc of course


brilliant thanks, i was just reducing the size and saving it...wasn't using the resize button.


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm struggling to upload pics altogether, I see alot of people using photobucket on the iphone so I have downloaded this, so now how do i go about getting pics from photobucket onto here. Sorry if this is something that comes up alot!!

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Callum_TT225 said:


> I'm struggling to upload pics altogether, I see alot of people using photobucket on the iphone so I have downloaded this, so now how do i go about getting pics from photobucket onto here. Sorry if this is something that comes up alot!!
> 
> Cheers


Once you have uploaded to photobucket, click in the img tag and paste into the thread


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Doh, Hoggy beat me again


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheers guys I'll give it a go now.


----------

